# What happens during a mock embryo transfer? HELP!



## yellowbrickroad (Mar 15, 2010)

Hi

We have our first appointment to discuss DE IVF on Monday, at IVI Barcelona.  And now I'm nervous.  I have real 'hospital phobia' and am very stressed about the mock embryo transfer.  As I've never had more than a smear test before, I have no idea what to expect.

Please, please, could someone reassure me?   

Thanks
YBR X


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

YBR big hugs hunny, but just so you know it's actually very similar to a smear test in that you have the same instruments etc and instead of a scrape on the cervix, they pass a small plastic tube (catheter) through the cervix and pass some fluid to check it all goes through easily.

Just like a smear it's much less painful if you can relax (difficult I know when you are afraid of hospitals) but you will be in very safe very experienced hands. Let them know how you feel about it and I'm sure they will be able to reassure you xx


----------



## yellowbrickroad (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks for replying so quickly!
It has reassured me somewhat?

Does the procedure take very long?

YBR X


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

No not at all usually only about 10-15 minutes at the very most


----------



## ncbiggs2005 (May 3, 2010)

Hi ybr I had a mock et and it is nothing to worry about at all, I didnt even feel it!   The hardest part is you need a full bladder and feel like you need to go! I hate hospitals too but no need to worry at all. Good luck


----------



## yellowbrickroad (Mar 15, 2010)

Thank you both for your reassurances!  I feel much more relaxed now.

This forum is an amazing resource, and I'm so grateful for it and all the lovely supportive people who take the time to respond.

Thanks!
YBR x


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Good Luck Hunny I'm sure everything will be fine xxx


----------

